# Pleasant Hill Raceway



## luvmyhobbies (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is a little video of my track that my son and i race on. It is a 4x13 Tomy track. Good fun. :thumbsup:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/?id=100000358323362


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome racing. Very close. Great layout - looks like a ton of fun. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Can you post a link for non-facebooker lookers? thx :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ya, what he said.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I just cant see anything. Any pics?


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Cool Video :thumbsup:


----------



## luvmyhobbies (Nov 26, 2010)

I will try to get it up. For some reason photobucket keeps faulting when uploading.


----------



## luvmyhobbies (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is an updated link. should work.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks for the vid...*

Nice long snakey layout... great job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks nice.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Love the Porno For Pyros playing along. Awsome racing!!! Who was wheeling the white car? I bet your son was.


----------



## luvmyhobbies (Nov 26, 2010)

Actually i was driving the white car and ended the video with the wipeout. lol. My boy is only and 6 and he does a pretty good job behind the wheel. Hopefully we will have many more years of head to head racing.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice track!!! Whatcha running on it?


----------



## luvmyhobbies (Nov 26, 2010)

We basically have an assortment of cars. Lifelike, 440x2, afx super g plus and some jl t-jets. In the video we were using the lifelike cars.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

LMH,

Great layout and looks to be fast and fun!

Bob...nothing better than racing with your son...zilla


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Very cool track! I like the fact that this would work really well for tjets and low traction cars. I need to get off this forum, it's making me want to rebuild my layout to 4 lanes.


----------

